# قبولات بكالوريوس مباشرة في أمريكا+تحويل ساعات للتقنيين ...



## ahmad deeb (6 فبراير 2012)

*قبول أكاديمي مباشر ونهائي للطلاب السعوديين والعرب الراغبين بالحصول على قبول بكالوريوس من جامعة أمريكية معترفة وغير موقوفة*​ 


*للتخصصات التالية:*

*1. علوم كمبيوتر*
*2.Finance*
*3.ادارة شؤون الموظفين أو ادارة الموارد البشرية*
*4.علوم سياسية*
*5.أحياء أو كيمياء*
*6.تسويق أو اقتصاد*
*7.ادارة اعمال دولية*
*8.علوم جريمة*
*9.أنظمة معلومات*
*10.ترجمة أو لغة انجليزية*

*القبول لمدة أسبوع , يبدأ من الأربعاء الموافق 1 فبراير 2012 وحتى يوم الخميس الموافق 8 فبراير 2012*

*ثمن القبول هو 99 دولار , يدفع بعد الحصول على القبول الأكاديمي النهائي*

*الرجاء ارسال جواز السفر + شهادة الثانوية فقط عبر الايميل التالي:*

*[email protected]*

*أو*

*[email protected]*

لمشاهدة خدماتنا الأخرى يرجى زيارة هذا الموقع :

www.doroops.com


للاتصال بالمكتب :


Cell – out of U.S.A. : +1-303-888-3282 


Office : +1-303-755-1442

ملاحظة : نستطيع تحصيل قبولات ماجستير ودكتوراة في مختلف التخصصات .................


----------



## ahmad deeb (6 فبراير 2012)

*رد: قبولات بكالوريوس مباشرة في أمريكا+تحويل ساعات للتقنيين ...*

قبولات دراسية في أمريكا+تخفيض على رسوم الجامعة تصل الى 50%+فرص عمل للطلبة+سكن..

مكتب دوروب للخدمات الجامعية في أمريكا

www.doroops.com​


تأمين القبول الأكاديمي أو القبول المشروط لطلابنا العرب من جامعات أمريكية معترف بها من قبل وزارات التعليم العالي بالعالم العربي . 



كتابة رسائل القبول – كشف الخبرة - تعبئة نموذج القبول – الرسالة الشخصية – رسائل التوصية – خطاب القبول المشروط – الرسائل التي تشرح لموظف القبول أو رئيس القسم سبب ضعف المعدل العام بالبكالريوس أو الماجستير . - وهذه الرسائل يجب أن تكتب بطريقة فعالة وقوية وبالأسلوب المعتمد المطلوب من الجامعات الأمريكية وليست بالأساليب المعتمدة بالعالم العربي , فهناك بعض الإختلافات الجذرية بينهم . وهذه الرسائل بالإضافة إلي كشف الخبرة سوف تؤدي إلي رفع فرص القبول الجامعي للطلاب وتحسين صورتهم الأكاديمية وتجعلهم يرتقون إلي مستوي الطلاب الأجانب والأمريكيين المتفوقين في حالة كتابتها بالطرق المناسبة . - وهذا ما يميزنا عن المراكز الأخري – وهذا يرجع إلي كفاءة خبرائنا الأمريكيين في هذا المجال ومعرفتهم لأهم النقاط التي يرغب موظفوا القبول ورؤساء الأقسام برؤيتها عند إطلاعهم علي طلبات القبول للطلاب الأجانب . 

- ولله الحمد ,, فلقد استطعنا مساعدة مئات الطلاب للحصول علي قبول أكاديمي بفضل كتابة هذه الرسائل التي تبرز الجانب الأكاديمي والمهارات العلمية لطلابنا بطرق جذابة وفعالة . 



مساعدة عشرات من الطلاب العرب الذين يدرسون علي حسابهم الخاص أو علي حساب عائلاتهم بالحصول علي تخفيضات علي الرسوم الجامعية بمقدار 20 % إلي 50 % وذلك لوجود إتفاقيات بين مكتبنا وبعض الجامعات الأمريكية . 



مساعدة الطلاب العرب الذين يدرسون علي حسابهم الخاص للحصول علي وظائف عمل داخل الجامعة بمعدل 20 الي 24 ساعة إسبوعيا . 



تقديم المعلومات والنصائح الهامة للطلاب العرب عند التقدم للسفارات الأمريكية لزيادة فرص حصولهم علي الفيزا الأمريكية F-1 وإجتياز المقابلة مع القنصل الأمريكي . 



مساعدة الطلاب للإنتقال والتحويل بين الجامعات الأمريكية نظراً لضعف المعدل او لتغيير التخصص . 
تأمين السكن الجامعي مع عائلات أمريكية أو مع طلاب عرب أو في شقة سكنية آمنة . 


نستطيع مساعدة الطلبة العـــرب للحصول على قبول بكالوريوس في الطب البشري , وطب الأسنان .. 
نستطيع أن نوفر قبول للطلبة الذين يريدون التحول من الدراسة من دول أخرى الى أمريكا ..


باقي التفاصيل عبر هذا الرابط :

http://www.doroops.com/Services.htm

راسلنا عبر هذا الايميل لأي استفسار أو رغبة بالقبول ..

Email: [email protected]

موقعنا الالكتروني : 



www.doroops.com

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## ahmad deeb (6 فبراير 2012)

*رد: قبولات بكالوريوس مباشرة في أمريكا+تحويل ساعات للتقنيين ...*

جامعة جانون الراقية في أمريكا قبول بكالوريوس خلال 5 أيام + تحويل ساعات للتقنيين ..​


من يرغبون بالدراسة في أمريكا , لاكمال درجة البكالوريوس , من الطلاب عامة ومن الطلاب أصحاب المعدلات الضعيفة في اللغة و خريجي الدبلومات التقنية والهندسية الذين يودون تحويل أكبر عدد من ساعاتهم واكمال البكالوريوس بهذا الموضوع حيث تقدم لهم جامعة Gannon University قبول جامعي خلال 5 أيام فقط عن طريق دكتور نبيل أسعد ..


بالنسبة لجامعة Gannon University , تعتبر جامعة راقية جدا و متعاونة كثيرا مع الطلاب العرب وهي تقع في ولاية بنسلفانيا - مدينة Erie , وهي منطقة أمنة جدا ونظيفة , و أسعار الشقق تتراوح ما بين 500 الى 600 دولار للغرفة الواحدة , وبها بحر نظيف وهي قريبة جدا من المدن الكبرى مثل مدينة بتسبرج والتي تبعد فقط 40 دقيقة بالسيارة , وبها نسبة كبيرة من الطلاب الذين أكملوا دراساتهم العليا , من السهل جلب قبول فيها لدراسة البكالوريوس , حيث قام يقوم دكتور نبيل بجلب هذا القبول , و المدرسين في الجامعة هم متعاونون جدا مع الطلبة السعوديين والعرب ..


دكتور نبيل له علاقة قوية مع رؤساء الأقسام في هذه الجامعة , ويستطيع تحصيل قبول لدرجة البكالوريوس خلال 5 أيام فقط , ويستطيع تحويل أكبر قدر من الساعات ..


وهذا ايجابي جدا لاخواننا خريجي شهادة الدبلوم الصناعي من الكليات التقنية و الفنية , لأن من يرغب منهم بإكمال درجة البكالوريوس في أمريكا , وتحويل أكبر قدر من الساعات من الكليات التي درسوا فيها في المملكة , يمكنه ذلك عبر دكتور نبيل ومكتب دوروب ..


من يريد أن يكمل البكالوريوس في هذه الجامعة فبإمكانه ارسال الأوراق التالية الى ايميل الدكتور نبيل ..


1. صورة عن جواز السفر .
2. صورة عن الثانوية العامة.
3.صورة عن السجل الأكاديمي " كشف العلامات".
4.صورة عن شهادة التخرج.
5.تلخيص كامل وشرح للمواد التي درستوها في السعودية .


يستطيع دكتور نبيل أن يحول لكم ما يقارب من 45 الى 50 ساعة لكم في حال حصولكم على A,B,C في المواد التي درستموها في السعودية و الدول العربية . حيث يستغرق تحويل الأموال ما بين 5 الى 8 أيام , و هذا الأمر خاص بالدكتور نبيل نظرا لعلاقاته الطيبة والقوية مع رؤساء أقسام هذه الجامعة , و لا توجد جامعات في أمريكا تحول هذا القدر من الساعات .


يمكن أيضا للدكتور نبيل أن يحصل قبول للطلبة ذوي المعدلات الضعيفة في علامات اللغة الانجليزية , مثل امتحان أيلتس , و حصلوا على معدلات أقل من 6.00 , أو 4.5 , أو 5.00 , أو 5.5 , وهكذا ..


من يرغب أن يكمل بكالوريوس في التخصصات التالية , فبكل سهولة يكون القبول ان شاء الله :


1. علوم الكمبيوتر
2.الادارة
3.ادارة الموارد البشرية
4.التسويق
5.أحياء
6.علوم سياسية
7.محاسبة
8.ادارة أموال
9.كيمياء
10.ادارة دولية , أو تجارة دولية
11.ترجمة interpretation
12.رياضيات
13.Pre-Engineering


وكذلك كما قلت تحويل ساعات الدبلومات الهندسية والتقنية ................


ايميل الدكتور نبيل :

[email protected]
أو
[email protected]


www.doroops.com

في رعاية الله


----------

